# Police Officer James D. Fezatte



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]




















[/TD][TD]Police Officer James D. Fezatte 
*Millbrook Police Department
Alabama*
End of Watch: Saturday, March 29, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 41
*Tour of Duty:* 1 year
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, March 29, 2008
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Officer James Fezatte was killed in an automobile accident while responding to a civil disturbance call at approximately 10:50 pm. His patrol car left the roadway during a period of heavy rain and struck a tree on Main Street.

Officer Fezatte had served with the agency for 1 year. He is survived by his wife and two children.
Agency Contact Information
Millbrook Police Department
3841 Grandview Road
Millbrook, AL 36054

Phone: (334) 285-5603

_*Please contact the Millbrook Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------

